# 2,4-d vs Celsius vs Certainty on Bermuda



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I had read that 2,4-d was OK to use on Tiftuf Bermuda but when I spot sprayed it for the first time a week or so ago, I noticed it yellowed out some of my still-greening up lawn. I did some further research and now I am seeing places that say NOT to use 2,4-d on Bermuda.

I see Celsius and Certainty mentioned a lot on here. From what I can tell, they each target different classes of weeds. Is that correct? Should I be using these instead of 2,4-d or a cocktail of all 3?


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Celsius should replace 2,4-d for broadleaf control. Mix in some certainty if you have sedge/kyllinga.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

No one is saying not used to 2,4-d on Bermuda. However, it is incredibly common to see advice not to spray on grass during green up.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

david_ said:


> Celsius should replace 2,4-d for broadleaf control. Mix in some certainty if you have sedge/kyllinga.


I wanted to post that, but wasn't sure. I've also used Fahrenheit, which is far cheaper than Celsius, and I have not run into anything either Celsius or Fahrenheit did not kill that 24d did kill. I have seen plenty that 24d didn't touch and those two products wiped out. I find Celsius kills more than Fahrenheit, but there are lots of tramp weeds Fahrenheit kills faster


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - limiting herbicide use during green-up is not a bad idea.

2,4-D is great for broadleaf control before temps get too warm. The reason Celsius is recommended so often around here is because it is a broad spectrum herbicide that targets many broadleaf _and_ grassy weeds, and it can be safely applied at essentially any temperature.

2,4-D and Fahrenheit both have temperature cautions/restrictions. For example, under Use Restrictions the Fahrenheit label says:



> Do not apply to turfgrass under stress due to high temperatures (above 85°F)...


That's like early May here where I live. :bd:


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Ware said:


> I agree - limiting herbicide use during green-up is not a bad idea.
> 
> 2,4-D is great for broadleaf control before temps get too warm. The reason Celsius is recommended so often around here is because it is a broad spectrum herbicide that targets many broadleaf _and_ grassy weeds, and it can be safely applied at essentially any temperature.
> 
> ...


Awesome advice, thanks all! I'll definitely get some Celsius.

Understanding that I shouldn't apply any 2,4-D until fully greened up (we're close already), what would be the proper temperature range for Bermuda and 2,4-D? I'd hate to just throw it away.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It should say on the label - I think I've seen 90F on some 2,4-D labels?


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

I also have Tiftuf called Do My Own and they suggested speed zone


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I just applied a 2,4d containing 3way a couple weeks ago on my TifTuf and see no issues whatsoever. Well, maybe one area where I lingered a bit longer (those start/stop areas can do that). I spiked it with 6oz of 46-0-0 as well, so between those 2 I'm sure my heavy-handedness didn't help. Good thing is this is bermuda we're talking about.. it can/will forgive a lot of sins!


----------

